# Tour Diary from France and Germany



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

Here is a story I posted to Crazyguyonabike about a tour last year in France and Germany. Please tell me what you think and sign the guestbook!

http://rhine_grind.crazyguyonabike.com/

teaser foto attached!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Great report*



brad nicholson said:


> Here is a story I posted to Crazyguyonabike about a tour last year in France and Germany. Please tell me what you think and sign the guestbook!
> 
> http://rhine_grind.crazyguyonabike.com/
> 
> teaser foto attached!


Brad:

This is a great report. Thanks for posting the link.

Mark


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

brad nicholson said:


> Here is a story I posted to Crazyguyonabike about a tour last year in France and Germany. Please tell me what you think and sign the guestbook!
> 
> http://rhine_grind.crazyguyonabike.com/
> 
> teaser foto attached!


Interesting report. 

I wish I could ride a hundred or so miles and end up in another country... If I ride 100 miles, I can end up in West Virginia or Ohio. I know.. that's awesome.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I know the beginning area of your route very well. I have relatives in Bruchsal, Forst and Karlsruhe and have lived in that area of Germany as well.

Very nice route diary.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

brad nicholson said:


> Here is a story I posted to Crazyguyonabike about a tour last year in France and Germany. Please tell me what you think and sign the guestbook!
> 
> http://rhine_grind.crazyguyonabike.com/
> 
> teaser foto attached!


re: "... no adventure is as rewarding to me as a bike tour."

Amen! Nice report... especially the photo descriptions.
Good luck on your Transam tour if you do it.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ah the H-berg Hbf.. I'm always tempted to go look for parts there*

Great post. Sounds like an awesome tour. Germany certainly is a rider friendly place, and that sounds like it was a beautiful tour. Can't wait for the snow to go away so I can start doing some day trips myself.


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> Great post. Sounds like an awesome tour. Germany certainly is a rider friendly place, and that sounds like it was a beautiful tour. Can't wait for the snow to go away so I can start doing some day trips myself.


are you in heidelberg? im about to embark on some weekend trips. i am calling it:
chilling with jack frost. if you want to link up and do some touring let me know. i will shoot you my email.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

Reading it a few times now just to look at the pictures... makes me very homesick for Neckarsulm, where I was born and grew up. Still have a lot of family there, too. *sigh*


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Love to, but*



brad nicholson said:


> are you in heidelberg? im about to embark on some weekend trips. i am calling it:
> chilling with jack frost. if you want to link up and do some touring let me know. i will shoot you my email.


I'm in H-berg, well St Leon actually, I just got over here about 8 months ago. Weekends are kinda hectic for me. I'd have to file a memo in advance to get clearance from the household 6. I'm retired so I do most of my riding during the week while she's at work . Still, please do shoot me your email, it's definitely in the realm of the possible that I could get away for a weekend tour. No thread hijacking intended, but there used to be a group of Americans that did some awesome training rides on Weds nights in the spring and summer months.. Anybody still doing that?

Dean


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> I'm in H-berg, well St Leon actually, I just got over here about 8 months ago. Weekends are kinda hectic for me. I'd have to file a memo in advance to get clearance from the household 6. I'm retired so I do most of my riding during the week while she's at work . Still, please do shoot me your email, it's definitely in the realm of the possible that I could get away for a weekend tour. No thread hijacking intended, but there used to be a group of Americans that did some awesome training rides on Weds nights in the spring and summer months.. Anybody still doing that?
> 
> Dean


i live in heidelberg for just over a year and yes there was a great group down there training. there is where i met my touring partner who is in the journal. i live in babenhausen, hessen now until april 14 when i pcs. 

[email protected]

i am planning the weekend of the 24th to go to trier friday night and then ride into luxembourg on saturday and sunday, camping or hosteling. think you can get clearance?


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Feb's out for me*

Wife's TDY so February is not looking good.
Sounds like a great trip though.


----------

